# [SOLVED] recurring BSOD on log-off and switching user (Vista)



## dave0 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have been having problems when switching user on Vista. Not always, but frequently when switching from one user to another, the BSOD appears. Sometimes also when logging off from one user to switch to another.

VISTA SP3 64 - bit version

OEM - original OS installed on this system. Bought in 2008.

Has not been reinstalled.

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700 @ 1.66 GHz

Video Card: Nvidia Geforce 9500GS

Motherboard: ?

Power Supply:?

System Manufacturer: HP

Model Number: Pavillion Elite m9340f


Thank you


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: recurring BSOD on log-off and switching user (Vista)*

Hello,

It looks like Deep Freeze is causing this issue. Could you try removing the program and see if that helps?

...Summary of the dumps: 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 6002.18327.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Wed Jun  8 01:08:35.687 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:14.748
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_c0000046
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_c0000046_DeepFrz+208d0
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18327.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Wed Jun  8 01:00:23.756 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 14:41:31.867
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_c0000046
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_c0000046_DeepFrz+208d0
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18327.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Mon May 16 16:46:39.113 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 4 days 16:11:15.486
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_c0000046
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_c0000046_DeepFrz+208d0
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## dave0 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: recurring BSOD on log-off and switching user (Vista)*

Couldn't find DeepFrz anywhere. I think it must have been deleted at some time in past. Looked up how to uninstall it - mentioned going to registry and deleting the entry for it. Did that. Rebooted system. Still get BSOD. Am thinking of upgrading and doing clean install of Windows 7. Will that solve the problem?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: recurring BSOD on log-off and switching user (Vista)*

Hi Dave,

That should solve the problem, you should see some good results if you do that.

Not to discourage you from upgrading to Windows 7 (my favorite OS!), but you might try going to *msconfig* (enter it in the start menu), and in the *startup* tab, UNcheck any boxes related to that driver or program. Do the same in the *services* tab.


----------



## yardpenalty (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: recurring BSOD on log-off and switching user (Vista)*



dave0 said:


> I have been having problems when switching user on Vista. Not always, but frequently when switching from one user to another, the BSOD appears. Sometimes also when logging off from one user to switch to another.
> 
> VISTA SP3 64 - bit version
> 
> ...


Dave0,


I actually was working on the same BSOD problem *make(except mine is 32-bit) year(2008)and model (HP)*, which has the same VIDEO CARD! HP must have not tested that card very well? I will post with my results when I get it fixed and hopefully others will help if this is not problem. I am thinking its *NIVDIA driver* . Windows 7 upgrade will keep files, but remove apps. I have been told to fix problems first b4 upgrade. 

NOTE: Event Viewer is showing unexpected shutdown from event ID: 1101
.NET 4.0 yadee yadee... I might have wrong log, but this was at time of last BSOD. PC is off site, so must wait until til I get back to it!


----------



## yardpenalty (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: recurring BSOD on log-off and switching user (Vista)*

I am going to try to disable video card and see if that is the culprit, which I am hoping it is!


----------



## yardpenalty (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: recurring BSOD on log-off and switching user (Vista)*

*DAVE-*

This is where I am at when referring to *BSOD from switch user/log off* *on Vista* 32-bit HP Desktop with *Nvidia 7100/630i VGA card.* I tried to uninstall the driver in safe mode (while disabled) using default windows driver for monitor and it BLUE SCREENED again! I updated driver, but didnt remove original VGA card driver. I am going to use Driversweeper 3.0 and run in safe mode to remove all drivers for this component and then install newest version. If this doesnt work I am going to pull it out of the darn tower! Here is an old article but I felt important in our pursuit to happiness! Read this->NVIDIA drivers responsible for nearly 30% of Vista crashes in 2007 -- Engadget

GOOD LUCK!:4-dontkno


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: recurring BSOD on log-off and switching user (Vista)*

Hi - 

Why do you think video is involved here?

23 of the 24 BSODs going back to October 2010 list *DeepFrz.sys* as the sole probable cause. The remaining BSOD named Zone Alarm as the p/c -

```
[font=lucida console]
DeepFrz.sys             Thu Jun 28 20:27:55 2007 (4684520B)
KernExplorer64.sys	Fri May 07 05:48:03 2010 (4BE3E1D3)[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#DeepFrz.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#KernExplorer64.sys 

You have Zone Alarm and NIS/ N360 installed...? I suggest removal - http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146

Daemon Tools/ Alcohol 120 known to cause BSODs - 

```
[font=lucida console]sptd.sys                Wed Mar 05 19:34:27 2008 (47CF3C13)[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#sptd.sys 

Here is NVIDIA video - 

```
[font=lucida console]nvlddmkm.sys            Wed Oct 15 23:31:19 2008 (48F6B587)[/font]
```
See if update is available - http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#nvlddmkm.sys 


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini061211-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Sun Jun 12 13:09:40.914 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:33:08.046
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_DeepFrz+208d0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000046 fffff800`02e991d4 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini060711-02.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Wed Jun  8 01:08:35.687 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:14.748
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_DeepFrz+208d0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000046 fffff800`02e8d1d4 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini060711-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Wed Jun  8 01:00:23.756 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 14:41:31.867
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_DeepFrz+208d0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000046 fffff800`02ea51d4 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini051711-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Mon May 16 16:46:39.113 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 4 days 16:11:15.486
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_DeepFrz+208d0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000046 fffff800`02ede1d4 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini040711-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Thu Apr  7 11:46:09.639 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:19:42.450
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_DeepFrz+208d0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000046 fffff800`02e961d4 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini032211-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Tue Mar 22 23:48:48.007 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:10:36.525
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_DeepFrz+208d0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000046 fffff800`02ed41d4 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini031711-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Thu Mar 17 11:28:05.546 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:07:30.822
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_DeepFrz+208d0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000046 fffff800`02ed41d4 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini021611-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Thu Feb 17 01:24:00.021 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 14:25:54.932
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_DeepFrz+208d0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000046 fffff800`02e931d4 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini021411-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Mon Feb 14 19:34:43.657 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:19:08.704
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_DeepFrz+208d0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000046 fffff800`02ed81d4 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini021111-02.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Fri Feb 11 12:02:36.529 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:36:39.917
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_DeepFrz+208d0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000046 fffff800`02ed81d4 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini021111-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Fri Feb 11 10:23:32.994 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 22:31:31.285
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_DeepFrz+208d0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000046 fffff800`02e871d4 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini020711-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18267.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.100608-0458
Debug session time: Mon Feb  7 19:05:57.375 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 10 days 7:50:27.803
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_DeepFrz+208d0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000046 fffff800`02e8d1e4 00000768`000000b0 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini010611-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18267.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.100608-0458
Debug session time: Thu Jan  6 20:20:28.272 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:08:31.846
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_DeepFrz+208d0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000046 fffff800`02e8b1e4 00000768`000000b0 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini120610-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18267.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.100608-0458
Debug session time: Tue Dec  7 00:12:27.723 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 13:19:35.522
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for win32k.sys - 
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_DeepFrz+208d0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000046 fffff800`02ea31e4 00000768`000000b0 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini120510-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18267.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.100608-0458
Debug session time: Sun Dec  5 13:39:00.197 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 3 days 13:04:26.687
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for win32k.sys - 
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_DeepFrz+208d0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000046 fffff800`02ea61e4 00000768`000000b0 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini120110-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18267.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.100608-0458
Debug session time: Thu Dec  2 00:26:44.214 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 13:12:10.998
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for win32k.sys - 
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_DeepFrz+208d0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000046 fffff800`02e8d1e4 00000768`000000b0 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini112310-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18267.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.100608-0458
Debug session time: Tue Nov 23 14:03:14.460 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:01:20.154
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for win32k.sys - 
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_DeepFrz+208d0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000046 fffff800`02ee91e4 00000768`000000b0 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini112010-02.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18267.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.100608-0458
Debug session time: Sat Nov 20 14:36:50.214 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:18:51.964
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for win32k.sys - 
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_DeepFrz+208d0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000046 fffff800`02ed81e4 00000768`000000b0 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini112010-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18267.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.100608-0458
Debug session time: Sat Nov 20 11:59:57.868 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:35:52.995
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for win32k.sys - 
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_DeepFrz+208d0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000046 fffff800`02ee71e4 00000768`000000b0 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini111910-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18267.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.100608-0458
Debug session time: Fri Nov 19 17:12:51.804 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 5:38:41.736
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for win32k.sys - 
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_DeepFrz+208d0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000046 fffff800`02ee11e4 00000768`000000b0 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini111810-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18267.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.100608-0458
Debug session time: Thu Nov 18 11:32:37.373 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:19:12.134
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for win32k.sys - 
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_DeepFrz+208d0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000046 fffff800`02ea31e4 00000768`000000b0 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini102410-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18267.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.100608-0458
Debug session time: Sun Oct 24 14:05:25.688 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:46:44.106
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for win32k.sys - 
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_DeepFrz+208d0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000046 fffff800`02e901e4 00000768`000000b0 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini102110-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18267.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.100608-0458
Debug session time: Fri Oct 22 00:20:40.587 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 13:55:30.697
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for KernExplorer64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for KernExplorer64.sys
Probably caused by : KernExplorer64.sys ( KernExplorer64+1794 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  AAWService.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_KernExplorer64+1794
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffa80`0dd3a1f8 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0b001794 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini101010-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18267.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.100608-0458
Debug session time: Sun Oct 10 15:55:26.443 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:32:06.824
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_DeepFrz+208d0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000046 fffff800`02ede1e4 00000768`000000b0 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## yardpenalty (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: recurring BSOD on log-off and switching user (Vista)*

I will search for DeepFreeze, but there is no zonealarm installed on it im sure. Also will check for the others mentioned. Installed sdk x86 before I left the client's desktop so I can see whats up with the dump files. You don't think it's weird that the uninstall attempt caused the same bsod as the log-off or switch user? I also noticed it does it on shutdowns once in awhile 2. No VGA signal box comes up flickering every once in awhile too according to client.


----------



## yardpenalty (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: recurring BSOD on log-off and switching user (Vista)*

I didnt realize how awesome this site is! I apologize for not following protocol when posting threads. Please be patient and I will follow your steps using verifier.exe and hopefully I can post the dump files and you can have at em!


----------



## yardpenalty (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: recurring BSOD on log-off and switching user (Vista)*

DAVE-O

Well Guys,* I fixed my BSOD!* The generic HPMIRROR1 DRIVER was the culprit. I disabled that driver after I read the MEMORY.DMP file and it was exactly that! Then after testing I just removed the driver completely. Good Luck!ray:

PS SORRY NIVDIA for bashing ya! HP no friend of me!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: recurring BSOD on log-off and switching user (Vista)*



yardpenalty said:


> Well Guys,* I fixed my BSOD!* The generic HPMIRROR1 DRIVER was the culprit.


Where did the generic HPMIRROR1 DRIVER show up? (Just in the full kernel dump or..?)

What about these 2..?

```
[font=lucida console]
DeepFrz.sys             Thu Jun 28 20:27:55 2007 (4684520B)
KernExplorer64.sys	Fri May 07 05:48:03 2010 (4BE3E1D3)[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#DeepFrz.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#KernExplorer64.sys​
I'm glad to hear of BSOD-free status -- and hope that continues.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## yardpenalty (Jun 15, 2011)

You know I should have saved the dump to my thumb drive and then sent you it in a zip. I have to go back there and cut the grass Tuesday and I will then post it. The two files you speak of were no where to be found? I think maybe I got you on the wrong track with my problem when I said it was the same as Dave-O's. I hadn't even debugged it when I had first posted. I was going off similar components not really any troubleshooting at that time. If those files are found yes the problem may reoccur. There was actually two drivers named HPMIRROR1 when I went under device manager, which does throw some concern. I will let you know for sure and supply MEMORY.DMP


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

@ *yardpenalty* - You are right -- apologies. I didn't notice you were not OP. Please disregard all below "What about these 2..?".

I you do need additional help, please create a new thread - http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=299

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## dave0 (Jun 13, 2011)

Actually I should have posted sooner but since the last episode after deletion of Deep Freeze I have had no more BSOD's. Will repost if anything else occurs thanks all for your input.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

That is great news. I hope BSOD-free status continues.

Thank you for posting back - very much appreciated.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

